# J Code for Fluorouracil [5FU]



## photoleach (Mar 4, 2015)

What are the correct 2015 J codes for the following Interlesional injection of drugs:

Fluorouracil [5FU]
Methotrexate [J9250 f0r 5 mg and J9260 for 50 mg]
Vinblastine [Velban, J9360, 1 mg]

Thanks.


----------

